# Seriously? Nah.



## sawhorseray (Aug 9, 2022)

Tom had been in the liquor business for 25 years. Finally, sick of the stress, he quits his job and buys 50 acres of land in Alaska, as far from humanity as possible.​He sees the postman once a week and gets groceries once a month. Otherwise it’s total peace and quiet. After six months or so of almost total isolation, someone knocks on his door. He opens it, and a huge, bearded man is standing there. “Name’s Lars, your neighbor from forty miles up the road. Having a Christmas party Friday night, thought you might like to come. About 5:00.” “Great”, says Tom, “after six months out here I’m ready to meet some local folks. Thank you.” As Lars is leaving, he stops. “Gotta warn you ... be some drinkin.” “Not a problem” says Tom. “After 25 years in the business, I can drink with the best of ‘em.” Again, the big man starts to leave and stops. “More ‘n’ likely gonna be some fightin’ too.” “Well, I get along with people, I’ll be all right. I’ll be there, thanks again.” “More’n likely be some wild sex, too.” “Now that’s really not a problem,” says Tom, warming to the idea. “I’ve been all alone for six months! I’ll definitely be there. By the way, what should I wear?” “Don’t much matter ... just gonna be the two of us.”


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Aug 9, 2022)

Thanks for the chuckles today Ray.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Aug 9, 2022)

Job site humor, love it







Thank you ,  LMAO : )

David


----------



## 912smoker (Aug 9, 2022)

All good RAY and thanks for the  

Keith


----------



## JLeonard (Aug 9, 2022)

Thanks for the laughs. Its been a day here at work and I needed them.
Jim


----------



## JLeonard (Aug 9, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> Job site humor, love it
> 
> View attachment 640258
> 
> ...


This one actually had me laughing out loud. So true to some of the folks I have worked with today.
Jim


----------



## tbern (Aug 9, 2022)

Thanks Ray! Enjoyed them!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 9, 2022)

Thanks Ray! Loved em!


JLeonard said:


> This one actually had me laughing out loud. So true to some of the folks I have worked with today.
> Jim


Jim, my son comes help me sort fat hogs in the afternoon when he wakes up and before he goes to work...says it's more enjoyable than working with some people! You're welcome to come as well!

Ryan


----------



## JLeonard (Aug 9, 2022)

The fat hogs may be smarter than some of the folks I work with!
Jim


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 9, 2022)

Those may be your best yet Ray!!!

Chris


----------



## Colin1230 (Aug 9, 2022)

Yep, I'm wondering the same thing also. 

Thanks Ray.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 12, 2022)

Good ones Ray.  Love the Photo of the year.
Gary


----------



## sawhorseray (Aug 12, 2022)

GaryHibbert said:


> Good ones Ray.  Love the Photo of the year.
> Gary


Ha, you have a real knack for picking out my favorite Gary! I believe that one was inspired by Bob.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Aug 12, 2022)

This would be Lucy if we had a pool...


----------



## MJB05615 (Aug 12, 2022)

All excellent Ray!  I thought I replied earlier this week.  The first one had me lol'ing.  Thanks again my friend.


----------



## crazymoon (Aug 13, 2022)

SHR, Thanks for the laughs, especially the Alaska story !


----------



## yankee2bbq (Aug 13, 2022)




----------

